# Police Officer Michael Louviere



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*
*Michael Louviere*
Westwego Police Department, Louisiana

End of Watch: Friday, January 20, 2017

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 26

*Tour:* 1 year, 6 months

*Badge #* Not available

*Military veteran*

*Cause:* Gunfire

*Weapon:* Handgun

*Offender:* At large

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Police Officer Michael Louviere was shot and killed while off duty when he stopped to assist at what he believed to be an accident scene at the intersection of Barataria Boulevard and Ames Boulevard.

He was driving home at approximately 6:30 am, still in uniform, at the end of his shift when he encountered the crash scene. Unbeknownst to Officer Louviere, the crash was the result of a domestic violence incident. As Officer Louviere tended to an injured woman in one of the vehicles a male subject approached him from behind and shot him in the back of the head, killing him. The man then fatally shot the female before fleeing the scene.

The subject who shot him remains at large.

Officer Louviere was a U.S. Marine Corps veteran and had served with the Westwego Police Department for 18 months. He is survived by his wife, 4-year-old daughter, and 1-year-old son.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Police Chief Dwayne J. Munch Sr. 
Westwego Police Department
401 Fourth Street
Westwego, LA 70094

Phone: (504) 341-5428


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Oh We're off to a BANNER start, aren't we?


----------

